# Which ferry for Normandy and Brittany



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I know the answer to this one but thought I would bounce it off the experts!

We are going to Normandy and Brittany and then all over Europe in June (all being well).

I am just wanting to book one way as I am not sure when and from where we will return

We want to start of visiting the Normandy Landing beaches so the logical choice seems to be Poole or Portsmouth to Cherbourg. Prices for my MH on the Brittany Ferries site are £190 and £205 respectively. There seems to be little difference in time so the fast ferry from Poole seems the best deal. 

However I notice I can get a one way from Dover to Calais for £50 but then its a bit of a hike with tolls down to Normandy. Dover or Poole are equal distances from N Yorks.

What do you reckon? Are there any special deals or routes I dont know about?

Cheers
Barry


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Try LD Lines, Portsmouth - Le Havre or Newhaven - Dieppe.
Cheaper than BF. Mid week fares are best value.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Barry 

check out LD lines - Pompey - LeHavre? 
also somebody mentioned the Condor service - I think it normally runs from Poole to Cherbourg, but they said it runs on Sundays from Pompey to Cherbourg?

Britanny Ferries are normally quite expensive , we used to use P&O from Portsmouth to Cherbourg / Le Havre, but since they pulled out it's been either inconvenient times, or too pricey! As you say you can book one way, and then possibly go back from Calais on one of the cheaper short routes.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I have always used Sea France, Dover - Calais and the drive down the coast road, D940, always got us in the mood, but I am not an expert and we were never in a hurry. Enjoy it however you go.
Norman

There is an aire at Arromanches overlooking the beach, few facilities but the D-Day museum there is worth a visit.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I think I know the answer to this one but thought I would bounce it off the experts!
> 
> We are going to Normandy and Brittany and then all over Europe in June (all being well).
> 
> ...


If you have the time (which you appear to have) use the short and cheaper option. Dover/Calais or Dover/Dunkerque.
Again, as you would seem to have the time there is no need to use a toll route to Normandy. The N road from Boulogne to Abbeville is ok and from Abbeville you have a free autoroute into Rouen.
Not far to the Normandy beaches from there.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Barry,

If you are not in any hurry, why not do the Dover - Calais crossing, and meander down the non toll routes to Normandy, using the Aires as stopovers when needed. 
You certainly wont use anywhere near £190 or £205 respectively, in fuel costs, and it will be a pleasant way to see Northern France too.

Is time a factor for you?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Two great minds thinking (and typing) alike Gillian. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

We just booked to St Malo from Pool (Aug trip). Got £291.00 for return over 3 weeks. They run a Cat which cuts the trip to 4 1/2 hours. No need for a cabin, runs through the day.

We booked a 6.34 long x 3.05 high motorhome. You must be under 3.10 (10foot) to get on.

Looked at lots of options as we are based in East Yorkshire. All in all the least amount of miles and the cheapest price to get us to St Malo. We will then work our way down the west coast to the Med, maybe!! We don't plan very far ahead.

St Malo has 4 Aires, the main one with water/waste & Electric.

All the best Wilt.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Barry
> 
> check out LD lines - Pompey - LeHavre?
> also somebody mentioned the Condor service - I think it normally runs from Poole to Cherbourg, but they said it runs on Sundays from Pompey to Cherbourg?
> ...


As an aside to this, when we were in NZ in April, we travelled on a ferry from Picton to Wellington. Which had been on the Portsmouth Cherbourg P & O run, in a prior life. Now operated by Islander Ferries. Unfortunately the old names still on the lifeboats!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, some great ideas! Will have a look at the options suggested

Many thanks
Barry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Take a look at something like viamichelin to check out routes and distances from Dover/Dunkerque - it's not such a hike as you might think


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Barry,
We just opted for LD Lines from Dieppe to Newhaven and back even though we live near Cherbourg.
BF quoted £450 return camper towing a car. LD price was £308. So even with the extra fuel and tolls we were saving cash.

But a week after we booked with LD, BF lowered their prices and virtually matched the LD price. We would have saved all the time and effort.

Keep checking routes and timetables as they do and are changing.

Ray.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

There is an aire in Ste Mere l'Eglise, which was the first town liberated from the Utah Beach landings. It is only a few kilometres from Utah beach and 42ks from Cherbourg. The museum at Utah beach is 16eu per person to visit. 
We found it to be a most emotional, heavy place to visit, a stark bare beach, and an hour was enough as I was in tears most of the time. I have no connection to it at all other than a human interest.
Enjoy.
Ca


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we have used transmanche ferries newhaven to dieppe a couple of times
i think it was about £100.00 each way


----------



## rickblake (Jan 14, 2009)

*portsmouth cherbourg only on sunday*

Hi

condor do a conventional ferry only on sundays. It was £105 for 7.5m RV plus 5m trailer 2 adults and a dog on sunday 7th june

worth a try I think

we are doing the same for 4 months france italy and spain

cheers


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

On this subject. Can anyone tell me how to book a MH over 6.5 metres on Condor? 

or Mine is only 6.75m, do they check?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Possible change of plan*

After all the debate I think we may miss out Normandy and head straight for Brittany. In which case do you think we are best getting the fast cat ferry from Poole to Cherbourg? I reckon its only 100 miles from there to Mont St Michel. I think someone said there is a fast cat to St Malo but I dont think it will take MH over 6.5 meters or 3.0 M high. I think the Kontiki with the scooter on the back is 7.8 meters and with the Camos Dome Im sure its higher than 3.0 meters. I dont fancy the sunday ferry as it looks like it takes ages. Any further thoughts?

Cheers
Barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello barryd,
I think you have made a couple of confusing statements here.

Cherbourg is in Normandy and most likely you will have to pass via Normandy to get to Brittany.

The Poole to Cherbourg fast cat might not take camper and toad. You are more likely to have to use regular ferry at 5 hours. 

Mt. St. Michel is about 120 miles or more from Cherbourg. Will be interesting to see the price BF quotes.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hello barryd,
> I think you have made a couple of confusing statements here.
> 
> Cherbourg is in Normandy and most likely you will have to pass via Normandy to get to Brittany.
> ...


Hi. Thanks for that. My thoughts were that its only 3 hours or so in the Cat and then a quick whiz through Normandy. I am really glad you posted this as when you go on the site and book the fast service it allows you to put in a MH of up to 8M and 4.1M height. Being the sceptical person that I am and thanks to your post I thought I would actually speak to BF and confirm that this trip is possible. I called them, and it isnt! Despite the fact you can book yourself on you will be turned away at the port apparently and have to go on the 5hr cruise! Well we might as well go to Dover then if thats the case as its only an hour or so crossing and we can make up the rest of the time on the Motorway and maybe still do a bit of Normandy on the way. Im reluctant to give BF my business now if they are so incompetent.

Thanks again for the advice
Barry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi 
just got in from hols, if you haven`t booked yet give me a pm.

Dave p


----------

